# Cusenier Stoneware Bottle



## heavypaws23 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Hello!  I bought this bottle today and I don't know anything about it.  Could someone date this for me and let me know if it has any value?  I thought it was interesting.  It measures 8" high by 2 3/4" across the base by 16 3/8 in circumference.  It is marked on the bottom.  It is pottery/stoneware.  Thank you so much for your help!  heavypaws23*


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello Karen,

 Welcome to the forums & thanks for bringing this bottle by. Is it the Curacao? It would appear that there is lots of information on the labels, and is that a tax stamp that I see? Help us help you, by providing as much information as you can, so that we have more to work with.






 I think they used that form for many moons after the TOC. I believe Pernod Fils was trying to sell off the Cusenier Division relatively recently.



> It is marked on the bottom.


 
 Ok, what are the markings?


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 25, 2010)

They sure had some great posters in fin de siecle France.


----------



## heavypaws23 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello!  I am adding some additional photos for your review!  Thanks so much for your help!  God bless - heavypaws23


----------



## heavypaws23 (Jun 26, 2010)

Picture number 2


----------



## heavypaws23 (Jun 26, 2010)

The label says Extra Sec Cusenier; orange cordial. And the stamps on the stems read Diplomas of Honou (the rest missing); Amsterdam 1883 and W. A. Taylor & Co, New York City.  And I will add one last photo of the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## heavypaws23 (Jun 30, 2010)

_I added additional photos and information for your review.  Thanks and I look forward to hearing back from you.  God bless - heavypaws23_


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello again Karen,

 You don't have to start a new thread https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Cusenier-Stoneware-Bottle/m-322038/tm.htm every time you want to inquire about your bottle.



> I bought this bottle today and I don't know anything about it.


 
 What did you pay for it? I'm not a good appraiser. I believe yours is the Curacao, an orange liqueur. I don't think it is too old.






 I'm guessing that it dates to 1936, by the perforations on the label. The earliest reference to W.A. Taylor that I found was 1897, though their hay days seem to have been in the thirties and forties.

 How's your French?

 Too bad that the red wax seal did not survive...


----------



## heavypaws23 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello!  Thank you for your reply.  I paid $2 or $3 for the bottle.  Did I make a good purchase?  My father-in-law collects old bottles and I wanted to have some information for him before I give it to him.  Thanks again for your time and expertise!  God bless - heavypaws23


----------



## heavypaws23 (Jul 7, 2010)

> Hello!  Thank you for your reply.  I paid $2 or $3 for the bottle.  Did I make a good purchase?  My father-in-law collects old bottles and I wanted to have some information for him before I give it to him.  Thanks again for your time and expertise!  God bless - heavypaws23


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello Karen,

 In my opinion, yes, you got a good deal. Now, go give it to your in-law with a bit of the history. Print him out a poster or two...


----------

